# No Audio found in Win 2000 server



## parmeeshkumar (Jan 19, 2013)

My system has dual o/s ; Win XP and Win 2003 server

When I am starting Win XP, Audio is working perfectly but it gets shut down with a error " System Shutdown due to thermal overheating".

But when I am using Win 2003, Audio is not working there and it gets shut down when ever I try to repair it with 2003 server CD.

Kindly suggest


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

parmeeshkumar said:


> My system has dual o/s ; Win XP and Win 2003 server
> 
> When I am starting Win XP, Audio is working perfectly but it gets shut down with a error* " System Shutdown due to thermal overheating".*
> 
> ...


Your system is overheating so the computer is shutting itself down to protect itself. You need to check the fans and possibly may need to apply a new coat of thermal paste to the heatsink.


----------



## redmonkie (Nov 4, 2008)

Also your audio driver is normally disabled by default.


----------

